# Game 76: Los Angeles Lakers (39-36) @ Seattle Sonics (30-45)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









Wednesday, April 4
7:30pm
Key Arena




















































 





































<center><img src="http://theassociation.blogs.com/the_association/images/fullgetty71797327ng009_sonics_lakers_12__1.jpg"></center>
</div> 
</div>​<style type="text/css">.rain {color:gold}</style><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:126px; top:50px; width:15px; height:489px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:173px; top:70px; width:15px; height:421px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:223px; top:190px; width:15px; height:334px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:279px; top:80px; width:15px; height:545px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:323px; top:60px; width:15px; height:434px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:245px; top:190px; width:15px; height:275px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:133px; top:50px; width:15px; height:668px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>
<marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:290px; top:170px; width:15px; height:596px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:119px; top:230px; width:15px; height:768px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:352px; top:90px; width:15px; height:883px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>
<marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:387px; top:50px; width:15px; height:537px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:438px; top:170px; width:15px; height:412px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:471px; top:200px; width:15px; height:985px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="5" style="position:absolute; left:560px; top:70px; width:15px; height:550px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="5" style="position:absolute; left:580px; top:200px; width:15px; height:326px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:521px; top:70px; width:15px; height:409px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:620px; top:200px; width:15px; height:429px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:650px; top:50px; width:15px; height:385px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:688px; top:290px; width:15px; height:880px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:655px; top:180px; width:15px; height:210px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:690px; top:60px; width:15px; height:245px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:738px; top:20px; width:15px; height:741px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:768px; top:15px; width:15px; height:510px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:791px; top:80px; width:15px; height:248px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:811px; top:60px; width:15px; height:848px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:891px; top:50px; width:15px; height:648px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:900px; top:40px; width:15px; height:748px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:850px; top:30px; width:15px; height:748px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<b><u>Bartholomew's Keys to Victory:</u></b> 
1. Win the damn game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jesus Lakers...just ****ing win one. Please!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok...6 more games...we need to go 3-3 or better to make the playoffs....lets start it right here


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win.


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

This should be a win. Would be disappointing if they lose this game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

With no Ray Allen, we better freaking win this one.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

if we lose, i dont know what ill do. then again ive said that plenty of times this year and yet nothing has been done


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Tonight's motto is outscore your opponent, I don't care if they score 200, just outscore them, because holding opponents under 100 just results in a loss.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the aggressive Odom.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wilcox is killing us tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wilkins just dunked on Kobe/Odom. Sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, the Warriors won tonight, and right now, Denver is down 9 after one quarter against Dallas.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is going to be one high scoring game. Wilkins and Wilcox killing us so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Luke Ridnour is okay.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The guy who doesn't liked being benched has more turnovers than points+rebounds+assists.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shammond Williams turns 32 today, so Happy Birthday to him.

Once again, the Lakers show that they can put the ball in the basket, but that we can't stop the other team from doing so.

At the end of one quarter: Lakers 31, Sonics 28.

Kobe - 4/7 shooting, 11 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals
Lamar - 4/4 shooting, 9 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal

Bynum & Turiaf both already have 2 fouls, which really sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wilkins, for the Sonics, is 5/6 for 14 points. He averages 8.4 points per game on the season, and it's only the 2nd quarter right now.

It's ridiculous how we let no-name players look amazing against us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, the referees are unbelievable


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe got mauled three times and got no calls.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That frenchman is asking for en elbow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate to blame the refs for things that occur throughout the games, but how did Kobe not get even ONE foul call in those last three possessions?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I hate to blame the refs for things that occur throughout the games, but how did Kobe not get even ONE foul call in those last three possessions?


I agree, I mean one or two they might make mistakes, but three straight times.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Honestly, can Brian Cook do anything other than shoot the three (which he misses more often than he makes it)?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish to invent robotic referees in the futures, so that these so called officials can be out of jobs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

In the meantime Wilcox is getting Wade treatment.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They are giving up way too many offensive rebounds, that is a sign of laziness.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe should teach the mini-Wilcox a lesson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: This team is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sonics lead by 10, thanks to the referees, they put all the Lakers bigs into foul trouble, but they are blind when it comes to Kobe getting fouled.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This one is over.

This Lakers team is worse than the one we had two years ago. At least that team could score and had an excuse for their losing (Odom's injury). This team can't do anything right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're not down because of the refs. We're down because we suck.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Get Smush out of there, I would rather have the Lakers play 4 on 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The sad part is that this team is without Ray Allen, and now, without Luke Ridnour.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> We're not down because of the refs. We're down because we suck.


The Lakers cannot rebound because they don't have any bigs on the floor. If they call the fouls on Kobe too, I will be happy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Parker fouls a guy with 1 seconds remaining.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're being out rebounded 28-16.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is pathetic, I remember in the beginning of the year, the Lakers being a good rebounding team. Now two guys from Sonics out rebounds the whole Lakers team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cook has 4 fouls; BYnum has 3; Turiaf has 3.

Excellent.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mickael Gelabale, this guy is playing better than 11 Lakers players.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Cook has 4 fouls; BYnum has 3; Turiaf has 3.
> 
> Excellent.


I agree with those calls, but if the same thing applied to the Sonics Wilcox should have fouled out by now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Wilcox has 18pts and 9rbs in 2 quarters. Chris Wilcox.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers are looking worse and worse lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Second half is underway.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe has MVP chants in Seattle.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush with his 5th turnover of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush Parker sucks so much.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seeing Smush play just makes me want to break my TV. Get him off the floor.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Tonight is one of those nights where I wouldn't mind Bryant shooting 50 times, if he have to.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not even Kobe can hit his free throws.

I can't believe we're not going to make the playoffs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Even Watson a 30 something thing% shooters burns SMush.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

we can still make the playoffs.. 

not gonna last in them though


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Collison should be suspended for that foul. That is worse than what Kobe got suspended for.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant missed 4 free throws so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What in the bluest of blue hells is wrong with this team?!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i just got home and i kinda wanna leave after seeing the score


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like Dallas is taking it easy on Denver.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass from Kobe to Lamar.

Too bad we still suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After this game, we have the Suns, Nuggets, Clippers, and Suns again...we are ****ing screwed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sonics have hit nine threes...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Lamar are keeping us in this game. Down 4 at the end of three.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sonics out rebounds the Lakers 38-23 by the end of 3rd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I hope the Mavericks win tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers actually have the lead now. WTF?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was short-lived.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Wilcox has 26/13 against us. Incredible.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Guard your man, no one in the Sonics deserves to be double teamed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Evans for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Guard your man, no one in the Sonics deserves to be double teamed.


Absolutely 100% agree.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Rebouding is killing us, I am surprised that the Sonics are not up by 20 points, they have double the rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the hell does Chris Wilcox have 14 free throw attempts?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 4 with about 4 minutes left...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am loving No-Smush Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Where did Odom hide his rebounding mojo tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Watson elbowed Turiaf.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My God, we look so much better out there without Smush.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver is about to beat the Mavericks, so we REALLY need this victory.

Lakers up 106-103 with 41.2 seconds left. Kobe's missed five free throws tonight...what the hell?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> My God, we look so much better out there without Smush.


are you honestly surprized by that?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't give up a three, no matter what. Lakers up 3 with 42 seconds remaining.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> are you honestly surprized by that?


Not too surprised. It's just so nice to see. Maybe Smush now realized why Phil benches him late in the games...Farmar does a much, much, much better job than him on both the offensive and defensive end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke with a chance to basically clinch the victory for us right here...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver officially wins...

Luke Walton hits both free throws and we're up 5 with 25.3 seconds left.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Not too surprised. It's just so nice to see. Maybe Smush now realized why Phil benches him late in the games...Farmar does a much, much, much better job than him on both the offensive and defensive end.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

A guy like Smush shouldn't start or end a game. Bring him for 30 seconds when the second quarter is about to end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Wilcox with a career high 31 points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol, Wilcozx was wide open.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, that was one nerver racking game. A win finally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even Kobe said that Jordan Farmar came in and gave them a huge boost.

And Ronny Turiaf was amazing tonight. 

Tomorrow night, we're off, but the Nuggets go up against the Clippers...one of them has to lose, and that's great for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fans have a chance to play Kobe one-on-one tomorrow in Hollywood. That'd be awesome if I could go up one-on-one against him. I'd brag that I didn't score a point against him.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:
 

> Fans have a chance to play Kobe one-on-one tomorrow in Hollywood. That'd be awesome if I could go up one-on-one against him. I'd brag that I didn't score a point against him.


They interview kobe on ESPN radio today and they were talking about that and Kobe said who ever he plays hes going to "take it to them" which means hes going to windmill the **** right over you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> They interview kobe on ESPN radio today and they were talking about that and Kobe said who ever he plays hes going to "take it to them" which means hes going to windmill the **** right over you.


I'd be proud to get dunked on by Kobe. Something to tell my kids and grandkids about.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't believe Lakers won this game. Great win, considering it looks like we're finally getting closer and closer to benching Smush.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Glad we got the win. I just don't know who I would rather see in the playoffs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Glad we got the win. I just don't know who I would rather see in the playoffs.


I'd rather see the Kings in the playoffs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is it me, or does chris wilcox look a lil bit like jar jar binks?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

So its come down to this, has it? A big sigh of relief when we (barely) beat teams like Seattle?


----------

